# Ten Egg Omlette



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Seeing the picture of that gigantic hamburger got Squid® enthused so today I spent a little time in the kitchen... Since wife and son and son's friend were all here this morning, I made a ten egg omlette. The frying pan is a 14" to give some scale to the picture. Ten eggs, 3/4 pound of fine diced ham, a handful of chopped onions and a bit of cheese which doesn't even show and it's done. Weather in Houston was a bit chilly this morning so this was a perfect treat. There were sourdough rolls also. <G>


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm... maybe my perception is off.. or maybe I make my omelettes different.. or maybe my eggs are bigger.. seems small for 10 eggs..

but still looks yummy.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

It's a pretty big pan... And the omlette was about 4" thick in the middle


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> It's a pretty big pan... *And the omlette was about 4" thick in the middle*


that would do it.. haha..


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> that would do it.. haha..


Hey, did you ever get that little package I sent you?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

How long did it take to make that bad boy.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Cypress said:


> How long did it take to make that bad boy.


The ham & onions in the pan with some butter for about 5 minutes on medium... Got the pan pretty hot after that to put in the eggs... Three minutes and then flipped the whole thing over... A few more minutes and then added the ham and onions and flipped half over on the other half. Turned it down to low heat, waited about 2 more minutes and it was done.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Have THIS for breakfast and then...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> It's a pretty big pan... And the omlette was about 4" thick in the middle


DAMN! :dribble:


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Yum yum.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

one sitting for Dozer  lol


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great, omlettes are awesome!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

My arteries are clogging as I type this!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks awesome! I think I might be able to eat that myself!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

P.S. I hope there was hot sauce involved.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

shortstory5 said:


> P.S. I hope there was hot sauce involved.


Yeah, like half a bottle of Cholula,,,w/chorizo or linguica. My dad used to add water to the omellete mixture and the eggs would cook even thicker. Oh man, I am so hungry now!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Since everybody who ate that has different tastes, accessories were added by each individual according to their desire...


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

i love omelets..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Since everybody who ate that has different tastes, accessories were added by each individual according to their desire...


Don't forget it was your idea of this omellete that made us all go crazy. I went out today to get all of the ingrediants for breakfast tomorrow because of your post,,,did you realize how much power you really have?:twitch:


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Yeah, like half a bottle of Cholula,,,w/chorizo or linguica. My dad used to add water to the omellete mixture and the eggs would cook even thicker. Oh man, I am so hungry now!


CHOLULA!!! Best hot sauce EVER!!!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Don't forget it was your idea of this omellete that made us all go crazy. I went out today to get all of the ingrediants for breakfast tomorrow because of your post,,,did you realize how much power you really have?:twitch:


It's bad! I did the same...


----------

